# Dutch Theologians



## RamistThomist (Jun 5, 2004)

Evening Friends

I am already reading Kuyper's [i:3553951e91]Lectures on Calvinism[/i:3553951e91] and have read McGoldrick's book, [i:3553951e91]God's Renaissance Man[/i:3553951e91]. I have read about Bavinck and am wondering where to start. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## fredtgreco (Jun 5, 2004)

Bavincks' Doctrine of God is good. Doug Kelly of RTS assigns it as a part of his Systematics course.


----------



## RamistThomist (Jun 5, 2004)

Yes, the church I attend at home has [i:8869a6e0e6]Doctrine of God [/i:8869a6e0e6] in their bookstore. I noticed that discerningreader was advertising Bavinck's [i:8869a6e0e6]Prolegmena[/i:8869a6e0e6]. A wide variety of Reformed Evangelicals were advertising this: JI Packer to Richard Mouw to the Neo-Barthian Donald Bloesch to John Frame. That is what turned me on to it. Also, how good is Bavinck's [i:8869a6e0e6]Reasonable Faith[/i:8869a6e0e6]?


----------

